# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Central Illinois Robotics Club, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Website -  circpeoria.org

youtube.com/circrobotics

facebook.com/circpeoria

----------


## Airicist

2013 CIRC Bot Brawl - Slow Motion Combat

Published on Apr 14, 2013




> High speed video highlights from the April 13th, 2013 Central Illinois Bot Brawl. This video features the final antweight match between 1st place Guildenstern and 2nd place Buzzsaw as well as the 3lb rumble which featured many antweights along with beetles.

----------

